# 127.0.0.1/wordpress/wp-admin



## mrkap (Feb 9, 2017)

I use wordpress at my host. But I wanted to try to download it and use it locally, just so I could play around offline. I successfully downloaded a stack with Bitnami and figured out how to get to the wordpress dashboard and build out a site I wanted to show to a colleague. It looked nice. I was so happy with it. It all worked, and I was able to login at 127.0.0.1/wordpress/wp-admin and work on it. 
I was with my colleague one day, and logged into 127.0.0.1/wordpress/wp-admin and showed him the site. Then...bam...the next day, I couldn't log in anymore. Nobody did anything. It just stopped letting me get to the wp admin and log into dashboard. It just won't work anymore. Frankly speaking, I think I may have lost the entire database, because in myphpadmin, it's not there. I have no idea what happened. 
Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I rather think that you may get a quick solution by contacting Bitnami direct


----------



## mrkap (Feb 9, 2017)

You are quite right...thank you


----------

